# 37 and first baby!! So, so, so scared!!



## Misstink

Hi everyone!

Im 37, 38 in August and after 3 and a half years of trying we are finally pregnant with our first baby and i have never been so scared in my entire life!! I thought ttc was stressful, but this is something else!! Im just over 4 weeks and i still have the af type cramping although its easing off now and im panicking, does it normally ease off so soon? My bbs were so sore yesterday but not too bad today, theyre still big and heavy though and i have a constant headache, apart from that i feel fine!! I did a test this morning, i cant help it, ive done 15 so far (£2.49 for 25 off amazon) and its still a strong dark line!! Am i just stressing over nothing? Do symptoms come and go or do i need to worry?
And is it just me or has time stood still?
I dont suppose it helps that i live in Spain, so i really dont know what im supposed to be doing, my Spanish isnt up to medical standards, my oh is in the the UK till Fri, my 2 best friends are both away and all my family are in the UK and only my little sister has rang to see how i am!! Im 4 weeks pregnant, scared, hormonal and lonely, im just so pleased that everyone on here is so patient and understanding with neurotic first time mums!!

Thankyou in advance ladies!!

xxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Misstink said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Im 37, 38 in August and after 3 and a half years of trying we are finally pregnant with our first baby and i have never been so scared in my entire life!! I thought ttc was stressful, but this is something else!! Im just over 4 weeks and i still have the af type cramping although its easing off now and im panicking, does it normally ease off so soon? My bbs were so sore yesterday but not too bad today, theyre still big and heavy though and i have a constant headache, apart from that i feel fine!! I did a test this morning, i cant help it, ive done 15 so far (£2.49 for 25 off amazon) and its still a strong dark line!! Am i just stressing over nothing? Do symptoms come and go or do i need to worry?
> And is it just me or has time stood still?
> I dont suppose it helps that i live in Spain, so i really dont know what im supposed to be doing, my Spanish isnt up to medical standards, my oh is in the the UK till Fri, my 2 best friends are both away and all my family are in the UK and only my little sister has rang to see how i am!! Im 4 weeks pregnant, scared, hormonal and lonely, im just so pleased that everyone on here is so patient and understanding with neurotic first time mums!!
> 
> Thankyou in advance ladies!!
> 
> xxxxx

Oh hunny!:hugs: Totally normal for symptoms to come and go - somedays you might not have any -again totally normal. As is stressing yourself out and obsessively poas. Welcome to pregnancy. :thumbup:

Mizze xxx (38)


----------



## truly_blessed

arrrr try not to stress. I'm the same, this will be our first after a missed miscarriage in Nov09. I'm just taking it one day at a time and hoping everything will be ok. x


----------



## creatingpeace

Congrats on your well deserved bean! 
Step away from the tests, you are pregnant they have done their job do not allow them to stress you now. No more TTC...throw them out. 

normal, for your symptoms to come and go. This first trimester business is made for vikings i swear, so tough! And boy do I relate to "time stopping' concept...until your first scan you will wonder if it is actually possible for time to be so slow. After that things seem to pick up.

A big congrats to you mamma!!~


----------



## Darlah

Had my first at 38 after a MC at 35...of course I was worried as I'm a natural born worrier. *Trust your body to do what it's made to do*...you'll be fine! Best of luck to you


----------



## Misstink

Thankyou so much ladies!! Youve put my mind at rest a bit!!
I think its bad enough being pregnant but when you are on your own your mind wont stop working!!
creatingpeace.....youre right, no more poas, im pregnant, its confirmed, theres nothing i can do now but leave it up to nature!!

Thankyou again!!

H&H nine months to you all!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

you're not on your own, there's hundreds of people here who will listen to you and reassure you x


----------



## seoj

First off... CONGRATS!!!! That is wonderful news hun :) yay YOU!!! 

And second, yes... pregnancy can be stressful as well. Not in the same was as TTC was... I was there for quit some time myself (also 37yrs old). But how amazing and wonderful and exciting for you :) All will be JUST fine hun... I know it's easy to say, but try to enjoy all the moments as they will start to fly by! lol. I still cannot believe I'm just past 16wks... feels like just yesterday I got that BFP!? ;)

Mild cramping, even some sharp pains now and again are VERY common in early pregnancy. I had them pretty much throughout my first trimester... and only later on did they subside... but then, in 2nd trimester you'll probably get some ligament pain... so just one type for another. 

So much amazing things coming your way though hun... and ask questions any time, that's what we are here for :)


----------



## Serendipity40

hi, those early weeks are so so stressful & i can completely understand u doing all those tests! what did i do in early weeks...went online looking up every possible symptom or non symptom!!! tried best some days to avoid going online as it would stress me out more....but some days u just cant help it & when you are feeling lonely there is always a friendly comment from someone to make you feel positive.

my symptoms didnt start to about wk 8 & then stayed with me very bad until wk 16.....

congratulations on your pregnancy!! lucky you living in Tenerife, we were going to move there 2 years ago....but i can understand how isolated you feel at moment in a foreign country.


----------



## spacegirl

Congratulations! Symptoms will come and go and you will be panicking alot during the first tri. It's all normal just take it easy don't do too much and listen to your body. Also throw those sticks away...don't stress yourself and enjoy this time xx


----------



## Misstink

Thankyou so, so much ladies for taking the time to reassure me! Im feeling much better today, im getting my bloods done in the morning and have an appointment to get the results on Tues, so i think i will be much more relaxed once i know everything is ok with those!!
It is sooooo unbelievably stressful but ive decided that there is no point worrying, i cant change what is going to happen so im just going to enjoy being pregnant!!
Thankyou all so much again, you are all lovely and i appreciate you trying to put me at ease!!
Id be lost without all of you lovely ladies on here!!

Take care!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellywelly

Hey I am the same age as you will be 38 in July and we are expecting in November. Ok - the cramps - yes they freaked me out - I was sure that every time I went to the loo I would see red - but it didn't happen - until I was 8 weeks - there was a little bit of blood - panicked went to A&E they said it was just a general 'clear out' from an old period - the cramps A&E said are just stretching ligaments inside your body - your body at the moment is doing treble time and its drawing on everything - I have gone from: severe cramps, sore nipples, itchy nipples, back ache, one night weeing 6 times in the night, everything stinking, feeling nauseas but not being sick, nose bleeds, gum bleeds, constipation. This is what has helped me - I always take sanotogen pregnancy care, i eat rich tea when I feel nauseas (really does help) - I have a craving for tins of diet coke - because of this I chose decaf. Me and hubby paid for an early viability scan - which you can get done at 6 weeks I believe this reassured me so much - I heard the bubbas heart beat etc. I like you worry about the age etc, please try not to worry - I never thought I would get to week 15, but I remember the days when I was 2 weeks gone and felt really strange. I think the biggest feeling is tiredness - last night I had my quickening and cried as I thought that is my bubba moving inside me - it was an amazing experience - best of luck hun - if you need anything elese let me know as I only know too well how you feel - I was a nervous wreck but that is really easing off now xxxxx


----------



## mafiamom

congrats to you!!! worrying is sooooo part of pregnancy. especially for those of us who have had a loss. 

i am one of those people who have very little symptoms, and while it makes pregnancy rather enjoyable, it also causes a lot of worry as you wonder if you are in fact still pregnant! 

just try to enjoy that right now, right this second you are carrying a little one. embrace it! and kup on how everything goes :)


----------



## Air Cooled

Congratuations :) I was 37 when I found out I was having our first - it was a total shock as we'd been married 14 years at the time and hadn't been trying - I turned 38 when lo was nearly 4 months old. I had such bad headaches I got the chimney swept thinking it was carbon monoxide poisoning :) We didn't find out I was pg until I was around 14 weeks so I had a pretty short pregnancy :) Take it easy, I think tiredness in the early days was one of the worst things x


----------



## Eviesmum

Hi. It is totally normal to feel stressed about these things. It doesn't matter what age you are. The best thing to do is to try your hardest to relax and keep telling yourself you are fine. I know that's easier said than done. 

I have just had a baby and I am ten years older than you and boy was I worried and stressed but my beautiful and perfect little girl is here with me now so it was worth all the worry. 

Congratulations and enjoy this very special experience.


----------



## truly_blessed

thanks for sharing eviesmum. there's a whole heap of ladies in this section who will be so happy and hopeful when they hear this x


----------



## Eviesmum

I hope I do give hope to mum's who are worried purely because of the negative stories of being pregnant over 40. I won't say I didn't have worries about the 'outcome' at times but I did try to think positively 99% of the time. 

I also had the attitude that whatever the outcome, however my baby was born I would love her unconditionally and that helped me tremendously and now she's here and perfect and I am so happy and grateful for her. 

Keep smiling and keep taking care of yourself. 

xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Just wanted to pop over and say hi to all you newly pregnant ladies. You are giving us all hope to carry on, in the ttc over 40 thread. X

Also to the new mums who are also giving us much hope and strength. X


----------



## Ruth2307

This thread is helping me so much. I am 37 and having my first baby too. For the most part I am relaxed and then all of a sudden I start to worry and I have talk myself down! I managed to work myself up into a real state the other day when I sneezed and I felt a twinge in my womb area and I was convinced I'd 'killed' the baby. :wacko: :wacko: I mean come on! How on earth does that even begin to make sense but that's really what I thought at the time. :blush:

I feel so stupid now because I posted the other day that I'm not having any symptoms but it was Kosh who pointed out to me when I was telling her how I was feeling that I am having symptoms (i.e. needing a bigger bra, waistline changing shape/needing to undo top button of trousers) just none of the 'nasty' ones. :dohh:


----------



## _Vicky_

hellooo ladies - I was 36 when i fell pregnant with the boys and also a worrier!! My syptoms totally stopped at 9 weeks - I never had actual sickness just felt a bit icky. Worried the life out of me as with twins its supposed to be worse. I didnt feel them move till 20 weeks either again really late especially for multiples. 

Hang in there ladies - I wish you many many sleepness nights in your future tending to your tiny babies xxxxx


----------

